# Support Masonic Youth



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Mar 10, 2017)

Support your local Masonic Youth Organizations. Visit a Stated Meeting or attend an Installation of Officers. Show them you are interested in their success.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 10, 2017)

Agreed! Need to do all that we can for the "new blood" of Masonry!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 11, 2017)

Actually more men join after being a scout then from demolay

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Actually more men join after being a scout then from demolay
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



I believe you, but are there any numbers around that ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Actually more men join after being a scout then from demolay


Very interesting point. Where did you get this info?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 11, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Very interesting point. Where did you get this info?


Demolay is not big here, nothing like in the States, but I've only met 1 Demolay MM, but multiple rooms full of scouts. Last lodge trip away while at a zoo, the little buggers picked up our bucket of animal feed (a mistake made in excitement) and I started making jokes about scouts, our WM, SD, JD IPM, 2x FC were all in ear shot and all scouts. Not sure about % conversion, but for volume, I'd expect scouts to far eclipse Demolay and all other masonic youth organizations combined....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 11, 2017)

The info came from the Masonic Round table survey Bro Ruark did last year

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> The info came from the Masonic Round table survey Bro Ruark did last year
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Thanks.. but if 90% of Demolay join and 2% of scouts, scouts would still win on a number of candidates basis, but Demolay the more likely to get candidates.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 12, 2017)

I can only can only anecdotally answer that in my experience DeMolay have not in the last 24 years been the future of the fraternity. I can only think of one of those young men in Utah that is active in the fraternity.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 12, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> The info came from the Masonic Round table survey Bro Ruark did last year


Wow! I would not have thought this.


Bloke said:


> if 90% of Demolay join and 2% of scouts, scouts would still win on a number of candidates basis, but Demolay the more likely to get candidates.





Glen Cook said:


> DeMolay have not in the last 24 years been the future of the fraternity. I can only think of one of those young men in Utah that is active in the fraternity.


This very much a surprise to me.


----------



## Phil P (Mar 12, 2017)

As a Senior DeMolay myself, my own personal guess & from my observations is that most Senior DeMolays who DO join the lodge have been a jurisdictional officer before reaching majority.  At least that's been my observation as an active DeMolay in the 80s & then an advisor in the 90s when  I lived in Northern California


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 12, 2017)

Phil P said:


> As a Senior DeMolay myself, my own personal guess & from my observations is that most Senior DeMolays who DO join the lodge have been a jurisdictional officer before reaching majority.  At least that's been my observation as an active DeMolay in the 80s & then an advisor in the 90s when  I lived in Northern California


What would you guess is the percentage who join?

And may I ask, what is a "jurisdictional officer"?


----------



## Phil P (Mar 12, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> What would you guess is the percentage who join?
> 
> And may I ask, what is a "jurisdictional officer"?


Jurisdictional or State officer to be more precise.  California is split into Northern & Southern Jurisdictions.  Chapters from Bakersfield & South to the Mexican border are in Southern California, while Fresno area to the Oregon border are in Northern California (My home jurisdiction btw).  During my time as an active member in the 80s & an advisor in the 90s, I'd say the percentage is about 95%.  But again it is only a guess


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 12, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Jurisdictional or State officer to be more precise.  California is split into Northern & Southern Jurisdictions.  Chapters from Bakersfield & South to the Mexican border are in Southern California, while Fresno area to the Oregon border are in Northern California (My home jurisdiction btw).  During my time as an active member in the 80s & an advisor in the 90s, I'd say the percentage is about 95%.  But again it is only a guess


Oh, you meant DeMolay state officer. I was referencing activity in lodge.


----------



## Phil P (Mar 12, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Oh, you meant DeMolay state officer. I was referencing activity in lodge.


ROTFLOL.......work with me now


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Mar 13, 2017)

You all are missing the point ... Our Masonic Youth Organizations need our support ... and showing up to their activities does that.

In my opinion ... One of the reasons a majority of these youth don't go on to join the supporting bodies because  we don't support them by being there for them . Being visually and physically at their meetings. Sure we let them use our lodge buildings , but for the most part that is where most of the support stops. 

DeMolay for the most part is a pretty small organization ... In Texas there are less than 700 members state wide... STATE WIDE.

the whole point of this post is "What are you doing to support our Youth?" If we Masons do nothing to support them what message are we sending them?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bro. Kurt said:


> You all are missing the point ... Our Masonic Youth Organizations need our support ... and showing up to their activities does that.
> 
> In my opinion ... One of the reasons a majority of these youth don't go on to join the supporting bodies because we don't support them by being there for them .


Most of us could do better in this area, that's for sure.


----------



## Phil P (Mar 13, 2017)

Bro. Kurt said:


> You all are missing the point ... Our Masonic Youth Organizations need our support ... and showing up to their activities does that.
> 
> In my opinion ... One of the reasons a majority of these youth don't go on to join the supporting bodies because  we don't support them by being there for them . Being visually and physically at their meetings. Sure we let them use our lodge buildings , but for the most part that is where most of the support stops.
> 
> ...


And THAT too also happens.  Not just from Master Masons who were never DeMolays, but also from Sr DeMolays who are NOT Master Masons as well


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 13, 2017)

My lodge donates 1000$ a yr to the scouts and are allowing them to use our building now.  Theres no demolay locally

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> My lodge donates 1000$ a yr to the scouts and are allowing them to use our building now.


One of the lodges that I have visited used to allow the Boy Scouts to use their building for meetings and celebrations. However, this only lasted a short time. They would not clean up after themselves (wiping off the tables, taking out the trash, picking up after themselves, etc.) and someone from the lodge would have to do this so it was stopped. However, this is the fault of those in charge rather than Scouting itself.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 13, 2017)

Bro. Kurt said:


> You all are missing the point ... Our Masonic Youth Organizations need our support ... and showing up to their activities does that.
> 
> In my opinion ... One of the reasons a majority of these youth don't go on to join the supporting bodies because  we don't support them by being there for them . Being visually and physically at their meetings. Sure we let them use our lodge buildings , but for the most part that is where most of the support stops.
> 
> ...


But doesn't that beg the question of why we should support them?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 13, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> But doesn't that beg the question of why we should support them?


Same reason we support the distressed, because they need it.

The problem is a cable tow only stretches so far and there's only so many hours in the day.

The whole thread got focused on the first response rather than the original post. The response was support them to bring new blood into the Craft, whereas the OP was just encouraging masonic support for these youth groups...


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Mar 14, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> But doesn't that beg the question of why we should support them?



Why not ?




Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Theres no demolay locally


Really? It was still going when I left. Rainbow had shut down, though.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 14, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Same reason we support the distressed, because they need it.


Very true!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Mar 14, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> But doesn't that beg the question of why we should support them?



Take a look at these websites and you should be able to answer the question "why should we support them ?".

https://www.gorainbow.org

https://demolay.org/


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 14, 2017)

Bro. Kurt said:


> Take a look at these websites and you should be able to answer the question "why should we support them ?".
> 
> https://www.gorainbow.org
> 
> https://demolay.org/


I'm aware of the organizations. My sister was Rainbow, I was on a Bethel Council, have a plaque on the I love me  wall for services to DeMolay, and am (Honorary) Legion of Honor.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 14, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Really? It was still going when I left. Rainbow had shut down, though.


Nearest that i know of is ABQ

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 18, 2017)

One problem  we face with youth of today, is, the Internet, most with no morals, or will do be apart of anything. If it's not on facebook, or Xbox forget it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 19, 2017)

jermy Bell said:


> One problem  we face with youth of today, is, the Internet, most with no morals, or will do be apart of anything. If it's not on facebook, or Xbox forget it.



Another lost generation due to bad parenting.


Stewart M. Owings, 32 °, P∴ M∴
Lead Moderator


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 19, 2017)

jermy Bell said:


> If it's not on facebook, or Xbox forget it.


A lot of truth to this.


----------



## TNPorkChop (Apr 9, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> A lot of truth to this.



Definitely.

Forgive me if I'm speaking out of turn here and/or steering the conversations elsewhere, but I was looking on my GL's website for some information, but got sidetracked by clicking on some links, and found that as of today (April 09, 2017), the TN Grand Lodge Website lists the state as having 328 subordinate lodges within.  Elsewhere on the site, it has a link for anyone wishing to go to a specific TN lodge website.  Of the 328 Lodges, only 19 report to the GL (or webmaster thereof) of having a website one can visit.

Facebook seems to have withstood the test of fleeting internet time, and I'm all about using it to keep in touch, but as a tool to find organizations, even younger people have been shying away from it (though it is still the leader by FAR in social media) in recent years.  My lodge has a facebook page, but it seems to have just been created, though I don't know if there was one before this newer one?

I think a very simple website with a very brief faq of Masonry, meeting date/time, and officers should be the norm for every lodge wishing to give a digital face to those that do a quick Google search as I did when I first became interested in Freemasonry.

Not to speak down about all the lodges that don't have one.  I am still learning the nuances and such about all of this, but it was a little annoying to someone that Googles everything that I am unfamiliar with to not find recent relevant site come up when I entered my City's name + Freemasonry.  

I am in my mid 30's, and I'm of that generation that's old enough to remember the world where the world's information wasn't in my pocket at all times, but young enough to have been introduced to the internet in my mid teens.  I consider myself fairly tech savy, but I've met younger people that will resort to the internet for all their answers before anything else...and if a Google search leads them nowhere, then for them, it just might not be worthy of their time.  Now, I understand that more can be said about the type of person that would have that attitude about something, but staying relevant in a post-digital age should be a larger priority in my opinion.

Just a few thoughts I had at this extremely late hour.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 9, 2017)

New York exclusively has the Organization of the Triangle, (or something like that) and it is an all girl group that is here. I've mentioned it to my daughter who is now old enough to join but she doesn't seem too down with it right now. Maybe one day, maybe not.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 9, 2017)

TNPorkChop said:


> I think a very simple website with a very brief faq of Masonry, meeting date/time, and officers should be the norm for every lodge wishing to give a digital face to those that do a quick Google search as I did when I first became interested in Freemasonry.


I can agree with this.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 9, 2017)

[QUOTE="TNPorkChop, post: 

I think a very simple website with a very brief faq of Masonry, meeting date/time, and officers should be the norm for every lodge wishing to give a digital face to those that do a quick Google search as I did.[/QUOTE]

That about officers is problematic for some as not everyone wants to be public about their freemasonry becuse of different reasons and they could be good officers.


----------



## TNPorkChop (Apr 9, 2017)

Elexir said:


> [QUOTE="TNPorkChop, post:
> 
> I think a very simple website with a very brief faq of Masonry, meeting date/time, and officers should be the norm for every lodge wishing to give a digital face to those that do a quick Google search as I did.



That about officers is problematic for some as not everyone wants to be public about their freemasonry becuse of different reasons and they could be good officers.[/QUOTE]

I thought about that after I reread the post, and I can understand that completely.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 9, 2017)

Elexir said:


> That about officers is problematic for some as not everyone wants to be public about their freemasonry becuse of different reasons and they could be good officers.


I'd simply ask them before putting their name on the site. Those that didn't want their names out there wouldn't be listed.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 9, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I'd simply ask them before putting their name on the site. Those that didn't want their names out there wouldn't be listed.


Then why add any names at all?
If you know the list will be far from complete then whats the Point of having it?


----------



## TNPorkChop (Apr 9, 2017)

Well, since I've completely derailed the conversation, may I add that as someone who has no knowledge of web hosting costs or services...what is stopping a Grand Lodge from buying web hosting services in bulk for all of it's subordinate lodges and offering templates for each to use to their desire?

I know from the little I've heard and read across the board on the net that lodge coffers are absolutely _overflowing_ with money and resources.  Are there rules I'm not yet aware of?

Edit:
Sorry for being a bit sarcastic.  Since I'm no expert, I'm not even sure if web services are cheaper in bulk.  And as far as templates go, I think it should be up to the specific lodge to decide whether they want that public exposure or not, even to the fine details of listing their officers.

All I know is this.  If someone would have told me one year ago that there was this...*resource?*... that I had been missing out on that not only could make me a better person but could fill a gap in my life so perfectly that has existed for generations, I would have told them they were crazy and that I had all I need already.

It just upsets me a little bit when I know there are good people out there who could miss out on finding their way into Freemasonry because the organization has not yet adapted to a fast changing world.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 9, 2017)

Elexir said:


> [QUOTE="TNPorkChop, post:
> 
> I think a very simple website with a very brief faq of Masonry, meeting date/time, and officers should be the norm for every lodge wishing to give a digital face to those that do a quick Google search as I did.



That about officers is problematic for some as not everyone wants to be public about their freemasonry becuse of different reasons and they could be good officers.[/QUOTE]
If ur gonna be an officer you need to willing to be the face of the lodge.  If ur not willing to do that, if undont want people to know your a Freemason, then being an officer might not be for you

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 9, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Then why add any names at all?
> If you know the list will be far from complete then whats the Point of having it?


Just because one person does not want their name listed as part of Masonry doesn't mean that I wouldn't.


Ripcord22A said:


> If ur gonna be an officer you need to willing to be the face of the lodge. If ur not willing to do that, if undont want people to know your a Freemason, then being an officer might not be for you


Agreed!


----------



## Elexir (Apr 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> That about officers is problematic for some as not everyone wants to be public about their freemasonry becuse of different reasons and they could be good officers.


If ur gonna be an officer you need to willing to be the face of the lodge.  If ur not willing to do that, if undont want people to know your a Freemason, then being an officer might not be for you

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app[/QUOTE]

One of our former officers who was a master of cermonies (my predecessor) worked as a doctor for children, he was also a highly profficient ritualist and had the ability to juggle all the responsablities that the office hold. But becuse anti-masonry is highly vocal in Sweden, if his name was discoverd online in relation to freemasonry this could have affect his job.
But I suppose him being vocal about his freemasonry should be more important then his proficency in ritual and all the time and effort he was willing to give to the lodge.
Anti-masonry (and anti-fraternalism) is quite vocal in Europe, I think Chris Hodapp has mentioned it at times.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 9, 2017)

Elexir said:


> One of our former officers who was a master of cermonies (my predecessor) worked as a doctor for children, he was also a highly profficient ritualist and had the ability to juggle all the responsablities that the office hold. But becuse anti-masonry is highly vocal in Sweden, if his name was discoverd online in relation to freemasonry this could have affect his job.
> But I suppose him being vocal about his freemasonry should be more important then his proficency in ritual and all the time and effort he was willing to give to the lodge.
> Anti-masonry (and anti-fraternalism) is quite vocal in Europe, I think Chris Hodapp has mentioned it at times.


Not what im saying at all, he can give to the lodge both in and out as much as he wants, but how can u be a warden or master if ur not willing to be the face of the lodge?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 17, 2017)

TNPorkChop said:


> Well, since I've completely derailed the conversation,......



I do like a bit of thread drift, it often happens in conversation...


TNPorkChop said:


> .....I know from the little I've heard and read across the board on the net that lodge coffers are absolutely _overflowing_ with money and resources......




While some lodge have money, many do not...  and those that do,  many are great at spending money on orphans and schools, but when it comes to painting their own building or establishing a web site, they are often hopeless....

I was really reluctant to be identified as a Freemason because of my business... but when I became Master, I realised I was the spokesperson for the lodge and had to be a bit more public.

On web sites and contact info, we list all our officers by first name, but without surnames. Contacts are only listed for those who agree.... we have our own domain  but our GL creates a subpage on its own url with lodge details. I like that because it backlinks most Lodges web sites, but also drives traffic to GL's site... here is a sample of their profile page https://www.freemasonsvic.net.au/our-lodges/lodge-directory/lodge-of-australia-felix/

The problem with web sites is they are not very interactive like Facebook or here... but they still act as an advert and info repository. I like having a lodge web site because we control it and can add to it at will. It has over 500 pages of articles, most written by us. Having your own url also allows to have Sec@lodgename.com and master@lodgename etc... its especially good for the Sec when the job gets passed on. It's actually not expensive to run a google site, which is good, because I pay for five of them...


----------



## ERHansen (Dec 19, 2018)

I know the last post in this thread was in April of 2017, but to touch back on the OP's intent....I'll add the following article for consideration when discussing this topic.

The Nobility of Working with Students

Masonry talks about making good men better. How about the nobility of helping to make young people better? Perhaps it's because my background is in education that I find involvement in the youth groups to be very rewarding and it goes beyond the "what can they do for us" as far as future membership goes. Either way, replace "students" or "schools" or "administrators" with the appropriate lingo for youth groups and it works.


----------

